# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  For sex doll beginners

## qiouxdoll

The beginning of sex dolls
Low price of sex doll torsos
https://www.sexrealdoll.com
Worldwide Warehouse.FREE Shipping. 3-15 Days Arrive!
Best sellers
our most popular products based on sales.
Click *TPE SEX DOLL* for your love doll shopping

Specifications
Material: Medical TPE
Color: Natural 
Length:9.25in/23.5cm
Width: 9.05in/23cm 
Thickness: 6.1in/15.5cm
Vaginal Depth: 5.91in/15cm
Anal Depth: 5.91in/15cm
Net Weight: 7.82lbs/3.55kg

----------


## qiouxdoll

Don't let your doll stand for a long time

The posture of the doll is straight when it leaves the factory, and the doll should not be placed in a difficult bending posture for a long time, so as to avoid deformation and damage to the rubber material for a long time due to pulling.

First of all, the conclusion we need to know is that it is not recommended to maintain a standing posture for a long time, regardless of whether the doll is standing or not. Because the dolls have a built-in metal skeleton and silicone outside, the skeleton will not be damaged for long-term standing, but due to the weight of the dolls (generally life-size dolls are heavy), this will cause them to weigh themselves when standing. The pressure is all concentrated on the heel area, which is easy to cause injury.

If the user just wants to take a temporary photo or record a video, then the bottom of the doll's feet should be completely attached to the ground, so that the contact surface pressure of the doll is minimized, so as to achieve a better load-bearing effect and protect the surface of the doll. By the way, it is best to wear good shoes. But if you want to stand for a long time, you need to use the manufacturer's bracket or DIY design one that can stand or hang the doll.

----------

